# Hair Texture



## streetsweeper (Jun 14, 2011)

African? AFRICAN?!! well, I certainly had no idea African was a hair texture.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Thin, fine, and straight.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

streetsweeper said:


> African? AFRICAN?!! well, I certainly had no idea African was a hair texture.


BS. You know damn well what she means. 

Answering the q, I have long, thick, straight/wavy hair. I've got a lot of hair (on my head, that is) but the strands are fine, so hair down + wind = hair tornado.


----------



## Black Hole (Jun 9, 2011)

It's naturally curly and obnoxiously thick, so I have to go to get it cut all the time. It's a mess and can't really be tamed.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

My hair is naturally wavy.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Kayness said:


> It's somewhere between straight and wavy. I'd like to think that my hair is straight, but it isn't perfectly straight, but it's still not wavy enough to be wavy, either (so I voted Other)
> 
> My hair strand diameter is ridiculously thick, too. Sometimes I feel like my hair resemble noodles because of how thick the strands are. I'm not sure if that's what you call coarse hair, because it's not frizzy or wiry or anything, just thick.


I've also got very thick hair like you. 


Though mine is (usually) very straight, like the majority of those that voted in this poll.
Sometimes it can get what I call "slightly wavy" hair. It's straight-ish with slight waves sometimes. 










Perhaps like the texture of "Natural", though I have black coloured hair. It doesn't get like that from my root to the shoulder, though. 









Rather like this foreign film actress, perhaps.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

dagnytaggart said:


> BS. You know damn well what she means.
> 
> Answering the q, I have long, thick, straight/wavy hair. I've got a lot of hair *(on my head, that is)* but the strands are fine, so hair down + wind = hair tornado.




Oh dear, rofl. :laughing:


I also have a lot of hair on the scalp, even when I was a newborn.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Wavy hair although if I stopped tying my hair in a bun often I'd have straighter hair xD


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

straight, very fine, thin and gray. But I have hair!


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

I have thick, unruly, curly-ish hair. It's really, really long now, so it's not spiraly like when I had it shoulder length last year. As in it's almost reaching the top of my butt... Excuse my improper-ness or whatever but at least you have a clear picture of what I'm saying


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

My hair is straight, black hair.

Why is there "African" on the choices?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not sure what my hair is. It looks mostly straight, but if I grow it enough it gets curly in some places.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

Straight but I still use a flat iron


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

My hair is a little wavy if I don't brush it, there are some short hairs that are next to my face that get into a loose curl. Umm.... I guess wavy/straight, oh wait that's not an option.


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 2, 2012)

Straight. Aren't I boring?


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Thick curly curls. The shorter my hair, the tighter the curl. Though I am planning on growing my hair down to my butt (might be a bit easier to manager in terms of how it looks).  It hasn't been that long since I was a kidlet.


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

I have curly hair that's sometimes wavy. It's so hard to manage so I straighten it. I wish I had straight hair, but oh well everyone thinks the other side of the lawn is greener, lol.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

As what my friends would describe it, "Silky straight".


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

The "Other" choice, oh so appropriate for kinky.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

wtf is 'African?'


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't know, why don't you run your hands through it and see? :kitteh: :wink:


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Straight, but slightly wavy at times. It's also thin/fine/soft/smooth in texture.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Wavy/curly. I think it's more curly (that's what I voted), but after a day or so the curls turn into messy waves. I save myself the trouble of dealing with it and straighten it usually


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

Quite thick and wavy


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine is pretty fine and what I'd call 'sticky' almost as though the hairs have more little barbs on them or something, it tangles very easily and it'll stay up with hardly any pins or clips to hold it, it just sort of grips itself. It doesn't get very oily quickly which is nice though. It's pretty much straight, but because I wear it in a braid a lot it tends to look wavy, especially when it's been wet and dried in a braid. It doesn't actually hold curl very well at all though.


----------



## Pennyroyal Tea (Mar 28, 2014)

My hair is curly and thick. It's sort of untameable


----------

